# DANGER HELP!!!!!!!!



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 8, 2008)

THIS GUY SENT ME THIS PM!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOMEBODY HAS TO STOP HIM BEFORE HE ROBS SOMEONE!!!!

From: Luc Russel Kofi 
To: Absolutsecurity 
Posted: Sat Mar 08, 2008 4:34 pm 
Subject: Gold deal/ Urgent 
Dear Friend, 

I need you and i to establish a business of Gold, but it is true you may not have the fund write now...i personally have to enter to the transaction, but i can't present myself to my community because of the situation here and my present position here. 

You and i can invest money into the business, that is you will present yourself as the front man and being a foreigner we can smoothly joint in the venture of establishing a long time business together. 

The money that i want us to use in the transaction is secured there in London with the security company, the AMEINFO SECURITY COMPANY GHANA 

The Security Company does not know that the box that was deposited in their custody contains money. So, Mr. Jim it is this money that i want us to use for the transaction of the Gold. 

You will use the money to buy Gold from my village and sell at the international market we shall both make profit and also investin other business. 

This is just a forum, and i believe i can find someone to trust, and haven straight way written to you and you responded, and from your responded i was hoping that you deal direct on Gold, but since you don't we can still make use of the money. The amount is $6.8 Million USD, we can split it equally with myself, yourself and the barrister of the owner of the money who happen to be my barrister also. 

He led me to the secret of the money and ask me to get a trusted partner also for this transaction. 

Listen as i explain the origin of the money; 

This money belongs to Late Dr.Steve Cole , a nationalist of UK, a Gold dealer and Oil Merchant, but resident in my country, Ghana; which my village happen to trade on Gold with him while he was alive. 

On December 25,2004, Dr.Steve Cole, his wife and their only daughter were involved in a car accident along Nouvissi express Road. All occupants of the vehicle unfortunately lost there lives. 

Right now, the FINANACE / DEPOSIT COMPANY has issued a notice to the Attorney to provide his next of kin next of kin, or have the fund confiscated. in the next 2 weeks if no one come to claim this money as the next of kin. 

Since the attorney has made several inquiries to his high commission to locate any of Dr.Steve Cole extended Relatives, this has also proved unsuccessful. And to avoid confiscating this money, he has relay this secret to me and i assure him i will get some one who can stand as the next of kin to secure this money, so i just decided to reveal this secret to you now. 

I have reveal this to you, so that you can assist in repatriating the fund of $6.8 Million (usd Dollars) he had deposited with the SECURITY COMPANY before his death. I want your assistance in this regard before this deposited fund gets confiscated. 

We shall use the money to invest in Gold deals, or you can bring good suggestion of how to use this money. 

Barrister who has reveal this to me, is Barrister Edward Victor 

Again, we seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased, so that this fund could be released to you and we will have reputation to negotiate on a favourable business. 

All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us see this deal through. we guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you and me from any breach of the law. 

Indicate your private contact information like telephone, mobile phone, fax numbers for easy communication, also email. 

I look forward to recieve a favourable response from you. 

Write to my email; [email protected] or [email protected], butthe first address is preferable, so lets communicate direct to with email. 

Best regards. 

Mr.Luc Russel Kofi

_________________
Iam interestto finda good buyer of Gold, Alluvial Golddust andalso Gold bar aremuch available.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 8, 2008)

Sent me one too

Buzz


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 8, 2008)

I just had to go public with it so the forum could react and stop him before somebody took his bait!

Glynn


----------



## draftinu (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW This guy must be off his rug. :?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2008)

he sent it to me also and I did not see your post so I posted another warning. Also forwarded a copy to the proper authorities.

Jim


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 8, 2008)

I know if we all stay close on matters like this we can at least keep them away from us!

Glynn


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 8, 2008)

I got one too, but it looks so much like a nigerian scam that I just deleted it.


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2008)

Shucks, I feel left out, I didn't get one  



:twisted:


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats because your advanced Lou!
LOL!

Glynn


----------



## lazylightning (Mar 10, 2008)

99% sure it's a telephone scam. I got one from the daughter of a deposed liberian politician that wanted to make me the trustee of a multi-million bank account in London. The whole tearful story of her being the only survivor and her whole family having been murdered and her living at a Catholic mission as a refugee with no documents with which she can use to access the money her father left for them. Not bad looking black woman by the photograph, and if you believe she's gonna share her millions with ya, you'll probably get a hard on. So after answering her, she sent me this telephone number of a bank in London (General Electric). So before even calling there I did a little surfing in the web. I couldn't find any numbers that were even close to the one she gave me for the GE bank offices in England, except for the area code. Then after I did a search through several pages of google, for the number given to me by "her", I found: phone scam! So the number (the first three digits matched)is really in England and it automatically recconects to an African country. I forgot the name already. Of course your paying out the arse for every minute they put you on hold, like sex by phone for a hundred dollars per minute...lol! The article mentioned that this criminal group always sends e-mails claiming to be the widows or daughters of deposed African politicians and that the British government has been too lazy to try an take any action to stop this nonsense. The first three digits of this phone number are included in any phone number that is rerouted to another country, probably for the purpose of a phone scam. I still get messages from the same gang on dating sites. I always can recognize them immediately though. I am glad I didn't call! ;D


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 10, 2008)

For some reason I really wished I could have played around with that scammer - but they are probably smarter than us in the scam/con side of things so maybe its better I didn't!

G


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 10, 2008)

They might end up with that big jar of powder!


----------



## lazylightning (Mar 10, 2008)

they are very busy sending thousands of such letters to thousands of forums in different languages of the world. They'll probably not see our discussion here and even so, did you get a hold of that guy's English.? You can send them any letter, like: "oh yes, I've been looking for some opportunity to do business overseas for years" and see what they ask you to do. Just remember don't make any calls to numbers they give you. 

Actually we could just all together write to them like we are interested and keep replying that our phone is out of service until next week or I'm on a road trip and will call later and send them several letters a day with really long drawn out to the point of near cornyness questions and stories so that they'll have to answer us. And we all keep promising to call them next week and demand answers to our letters "is that any way to make partnerships, why don't you answer my letters" and so on. We could tax the shit out of their scam team if all of us do it !


----------



## Lou (Mar 10, 2008)

Brilliant idea!! I like the way you Russians think!


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 11, 2008)

You know,folks. As for me, i was lazy enough to read all that post from that guy. I think most of the people don't even read it to the end. :lol: 
But i hate these people cause someone would even call them....


----------



## lazylightning (Mar 11, 2008)

Well actually I from Tennessee, Bristol. Didn't have any Russian ancestors but did have a little Cherokee from about 200 years ago. I moved to Russia 16 years ago, I've gone through two Russian wives already and have three kids here with me.

I've become quite Russianized, I think differently than ever before, and I'm quite ok with that. My late Dad was an SF instructor during the famed 60's program, so this life of extreme activates those dna site that nearly went dead in me, growing up in a lax environment. I always stop to save damzels in destress ;D


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## woofard (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't get one either.. Boo Hoo...

But, the good news is, 

I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance...


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I got one too!  
The story I got was how his executive boss and all of his family was killed in a car wreck and how someone needed to claim his trust.
I told him that none of the people here, fell off of the turnip truck yesterday. I also told him he would be better served, to ply his trade elsewhere.
I knew that none of you guys would fall for it.

I hope I did'nt cause someone to lose all those millions. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## lazylightning (Mar 11, 2008)

Someone could offer the guy to invest money into a British phone number that automatically reroutes incoming calls to any country in the world and registering a pay call sevice that costs a hundred dollars a minute and then lure people into calling that number! We could add that, "no one in the world ever heard of that trick!" ;D

Here's a link to a blog of a journalist that was lured by an art group to a museum the day before elections in Russia. The art group gathered at the biological museum of a biological university in Moscow, suddenly without warning undressed and had a group sex orgy right in the museum in support of Dmitri Medvedov, the Hier Bear! Medved means bear in Russian and Dmitri Medved is the guy that Putin asked everyone to vote for. He's the hier! There was only one little lady there that tried to stop them, in vain! They were finished and gone before the police even arrived! Urrah!
So a journalist that was there posted some photos from the action on his mini-blog here: http://plucer.livejournal.com/55710.html?page=1#comments Just push the grey button where you see the number 18 and the browser will let you see the really funny happening!

Here's a translation of some of the slogans they were shouting during the orgy:

"Bears are an endangered species! We must help them! We support them and send them the energy of our bodies! Bears are the totem animals of the ancient Slavs, that means we are descendant/hier bears! We must copulate to support the bear cub! We are bears xxxxxxx bears! I'm xxxxxxx a bear and a bear is xxxxxx. We are going together with bears! Hello Bears!"

I guess a little viagra and some friends would help. The viagra is just in case of stage fright....LOL! ;D

Nothing too porno graphic there, the journalist tried to keep it in good taste.*

*Assuming your comments were a direct quote, he failed miserably. There are more ways than porno to be offensive to those with manners. Please do not lose sight of the fact that there are women and possibly children that read this forum. It is not a gathering at the local pub. Please keep it polite. Do NOT post anything that you wouldn't be proud to have our mother read. It will not be tolerated on this forum. 


Harold


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 12, 2008)

whats that all about anyway? why is he talking about that on this forum? seems a bit inapropriate. we are here to discuss refining etc, not what you are bringing to the table.
please refrain from such pointless banter.


----------



## Irons (Mar 12, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning to Samizdat. :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 12, 2008)

calgoldrecyclers said:


> whats that all about anyway? why is he talking about that on this forum? seems a bit inapropriate. we are here to discuss refining etc, not what you are bringing to the table.
> please refrain from such pointless banter.



Check his personal page and you'll understand his post. 

Given the power to make the decision-----he'd be banned from the board for making that post. I have no patience with people like that. 

It's up to Noxx to make that determination. He's the boss. 

Harold


----------



## lazylightning (Mar 13, 2008)

Well believe me, I had no intention to offend anyone here. It seemed to me this was quite an adult forum made up of all guys that chat about all kinds of other stuff. It was here that I got the link from someone about the hillarious banned French commercial.

Please accept my apology. I'm sorry. I won't post anything off topic again.


----------



## peter i (Mar 13, 2008)

Well “acceptable behaviour” is an elastic thing, and so is sense of humour. I restrain my Scandinavian style quite a bit, knowing that it is not understood in some parts of the world.
When people do something that others find offensive, they should point it out in a civilized manner, and if well behaved, the offenders know that they went a step too far. (Or realize that they have met some horrible prudes/fanatics just waiting for an excuse to be offended. Some people actively use “offended” and “hurt” as a way to impose their will on others).

But the moderators call the shots, end we must accept it or leave.
If a person is warned, and then keep on doing it, he should of course be banned. But banning first time offenders without warning, should only be done in very serious cases like spamming, fraud or criminal intension. 
To accept that “I went too far” is a valuable thing to be able to do.

(Remember, that unless we sometimes cross the limit, how should we be able to tell where it is? Fear of instantaneous banning will kill a good debate).


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 13, 2008)

For the record, I did not request this individual be banned. However, were it up to me, that's exactly what I'd have done. Adults generally don't have to be advised to use acceptable language in a public setting, no more than they need to be told to not build a camp fire in a hotel lobby. 

I don't care how you kick this issue around, there was no need for the post to begin with, especially when it had nothing to do with refining of precious metals. I was nothing short of outraged by the use of the F word, which has no place on this forum. 

No, it's not because I'm against the use of bad language. I use it myself, but I don't parade my vulgarity in front of the masses, particularly when there may be ladies present---or worse--children. There may be a time for such language, but uttering vulgarity in front of hundreds of people that one does not know isn't exactly my idea of the place. 

Moderators don't call the shots on this forum. Noxx, the owner and founder, does. We moderators are here to insure that the forum runs smoothly, and to handle minor problems. I answer to Noxx, in spite of the fact that I'm 68 and he's 18. My purpose is to look out for his best interest. Allowing vulgar, off topic posts isn't my idea of accomplishing that mission, but then perhaps I'm wrong. I have yet to hear from my boss. 

No one need fear being banned for having an intelligent discussion on this forum, even one that gets heated, and, perhaps, is off topic. Keep it polite, and agree to disagree. Speak your piece, and do it without vulgarity and personal attacks. 

As long as I'm one of the moderators, you can rest assured I will not permit anything less to stand. 

If readers do not agree with my position, you have my permission to ask Noxx to dismiss me. 

Harold


----------



## Froggy (Mar 13, 2008)

My Opinion,There should be a little more slack given in the Bar&grill section, It doesnt have to deal with refining does it????? There are much worse things women and children can find on the web other than what was posted here. I think the bar&grill section should not be moderated at all! It should be free flowing and mud slinging, the other parts of the forum are for manners etc. But thats my opinion.... and I suppose it doesnt count much. :roll:


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 13, 2008)

Peter,
How do you confuse inappropriate behavior with "sense of humor", or lack there of?
there are such things as integrity and maturity, neither, which were displayed on that previous post. we are expected to act as adults, because that is what we are. we are suposed to give youngsters a sense of value and morality. how can this be done with such comments, and (worse) links to adult sites? when we are children, we should act as children. when we are adults, we should act as adults. (put away childish ways) this is not a case for freedom of speech, as you so hint. this is a case of what ia appropriate and what is not. 
to say someone has has a lack of sense of humor because he finds an off topic offensive, is preposterous. 
however, the member in question appologized.
rather than leaving it at that,
you stepped in and disturbed the healing process with your (useless comments) two cents. ( in my opinion)


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 13, 2008)

Perhaps there should be a Bar and Grill "parking lot" 

Freedom of speech is about protecting unpopular speech. The other kind doesn't need protection.


----------



## peter i (Mar 13, 2008)

calgoldrecyclers said:


> Peter,
> How do you confuse inappropriate behavior with "sense of humor", or lack there of?
> there are such things as integrity and maturity, neither, which were displayed on that previous post. we are expected to act as adults, because that is what we are. we are suposed to give youngsters a sense of value and morality. how can this be done with such comments, and (worse) links to adult sites? when we are children, we should act as children. when we are adults, we should act as adults. (put away childish ways) this is not a case for freedom of speech, as you so hint. this is a case of what ia appropriate and what is not.
> to say someone has has a lack of sense of humor because he finds an off topic offensive, is preposterous.
> ...



There is a large cultural element to what is “inappropriate behaviour”. In some parts of the world, the sight of a nipple (ooops, can I write that horrible word?) on television creates an uproar, while nobody bothers when the news show a person being killed in the street (but he must be referred to as “a suspect” while showing the kill). In Denmark nobody would raise an eyebrow over a nipple (apart from a select few religious/moral extremists) , but a killing (no matter the reason) would be handled carefully.
I am not accusing anybody for lack of humour; I just say that it is very different what is funny or not around the world. This requires both tact from the person talking and the person listening.



> “you stepped in and disturbed the healing process with your (useless comments) two cents. ( in my opinion)”


What (or who) was hurt? Refusing to talk about a potential problem seldom solves it, it just lets it stew until next time.
Freedom of speech is great, but it means that people you don’t agree with are heard too. What more is there to say? Opinions are like… well, we all have them.


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 13, 2008)

Peter,
In response to your last:
You were coming in from left field. Apologies stated. item finished. 
Enter peter: he gives his dissertation on lack of sense of humo(u)r, etc.
If you dont have anything productive to say, then why say anything at all?
are you an interuptor by nature? an instigator?
Surely you havent met all who reside in denmark, therefore, making a statement like everyone in denmark accepts a certain standard is.... whats the word? "Oh well, you know, dont you?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2008)

Generally speaking, they are more liberal in Europe with respect to speech and censorship. Calgold, be not guilty of what you think Peter was.

Voltaire's old quote of "I may not like what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it" is not always applicable in our society, where many have grown desensitized to vulgar or horrendous words/images. My personal opinion is that the post wasn't really pertinent, yet that site did advise that it was adult material and stated that minors should not view it. I agree with Harold and his wisdom: that we should write such that we should not be ashamed to have our mothers, sisters, or daughters read. 


Having seen what such discussions of censorship quickly devolve into on other forums (intense disagreements), I STRONGLY suggest we all abandon this subject.


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Come on people, get real.
This is the bar and grill section.
You don't have to participate.
As far as women and children,... I don't take them to the bar with me.
Everybody should be able to express their opinions about anything here.
I, myself, try to refrain from offensive langauge as much as possible, out of respect for all of you.
Maybe we need some parental controls with some warnings here.
Hey, maybe Noxx could lock out all of the women and children!

Noxx?

Mark


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 14, 2008)

markqf1 said:


> Everybody should be able to express their opinions about anything here.



That's right. I agree totally. I also *demand* they do it with some class. 

*DO NOT USE VULGAR LANGUAGE ON THIS FORUM

DO NOT LAUNCH PERSONAL ATTACKS ON THIS FORUM

DO NOT POST LINKS TO PORNOGRAPHY ON THIS FORUM

DO NOT POST SPAM ON THIS FORUM * 

I don't give a damn if it is the Bar & Grill. No one is denying anyone their right to speak their piece, but they can do that without insulting others, or using profanity. 

The reality is ----it's not just adult males that read this forum. 

Unless you read a mandate from Noxx, our leader, allowing profanity and rudeness to stand, in the future, I will delete entire posts that are vulgar and I will request the individual be dismissed. I have no intentions of spending my valuable time screwing around with dolts that have no manners. 

I'm speaking from years of experience on a chat group where no holds are barred. Once there are few, or no controls, things go to hell quickly. What could be a good and useful forum can be reduced to a bunch of knuckle headed dinks trying to upstage one another with profanity and insults. If that's what readers want, either I'm in the wrong place, or they are. 

Harold


----------

